# 1967 Bmw 1800 For Sale



## 67bmer (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a 1967 BMW 1800 for sale.

I would like to sell to a person interested in restoring it and not parting it out.

I have lots of extras.

The car is in MD and has only been here 5 years. Prior to that it was in CO, CA.

send email to [email protected] for complete information and pictures.


----------



## 67bmer (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, but that email is not working.

try [email protected]


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Could you post some more specifics(and mayby some pics).


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to see some pics on this too.


----------



## 67bmer (Jul 12, 2006)

*1967 1800 pictures uploaded*

Here are some pictures.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DINANized3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice little car has a lot of potential it looks like I bet parts are hard to find huh?


----------

